# What happened to this place?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

One of the things I have loved about this board over the years has been its civility, focus, and generally friendly 'vibe.' This seems to be changing and the board is becoming a lot like others. Political crap appears in threads for no reason, forms of racism and sexism (veiled and not so veiled comments) are becoming more prevalent, and a mean/angry/aggressive spirit seems to be setting in. It makes the board a lot less fun, even though there are some great people here.

I'll probably get flamed for this, or have a snarky joke about "there's the door", but it is sad to see this place changing for the worse. 

Enjoy your Sunday everyone,
TG


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This is the gayest thread topic ever. You're probably black, or some kinda old chick.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jordan, I don't really think it's changed much. There are a couple (only) of pretty vocal members who've become more active, and can't seem to get a handle on or take the time to read the rules, and seem to enjoy trolling. A few can't help but feed them, so it escalates a bit. I will however say that the very fact that is happening, seems to illustrate that the moderation here isn't quite what it was, that would be my main observation.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It does get to me sometimes as well but there are various variables (ex. age) to consider and i live with the general concept that most people want to do good. Take the good with the bad. In paraphrasing Jodi Foster from the movie Contact:

"I've always believed that the "forums" (world) is what we make of it."


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

keto said:


> There are a couple (only) of pretty vocal members .... seem to enjoy trolling.
> A few can't help but feed them, so it escalates a bit.


I'm guilty of feeding/playing with them now n' then.
There are times when I can't resist throwing stuff back into their face.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

To me it seems OK here; particularly as there is very little moderation which I see as a good thing.

I wouldn't want it to get as sterile as the AGF which to me seems overly moderated and a place where the members occasionally get on with a lot of hand wringing and apologizing over nothing along with the idiotic and unsolicited confessional posts about things that are no more serious than having concerns about whether or not James Taylor's tutorial about guitar tuning is more interesting than his music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The trick is to populate the forum with as much neighbourliness as possible. 

The DIYstompbox forum regularly gets incredulous posts from new members about just how friendly, helpful, and positive it is, compared to everything else out there, and how happy they were to find it. And the secret there seems to be that its focus is on achieving goals (i.e., making/modding/deciphering effects), which brings out the helpfulness in people. And helpfulness tends to crowd out any meanness, even in those long-time members who have answered those same questions so many times in past that you would think their reflex would be to say "Use the f-ing SEARCH function, you moron!".

In contrast - and I don't mean it as any sort of criticism - a forum like this is simply a hub for those interested in guitars, or who like to be around folks who like guitars. People do, but no one has to necessarily _seek_ or _provide_ help. That's perfectly okay. It's just that if one is going to be taken seriously when providing help, or eliciting offers of help, one can't really sow the field with irritating posts.

Again, that other forum benefits from having a point of view that is more hospitable to, and encouraging of, encouragement. It has the luxury of starting out a few steps ahead. That's not to say such an orientation could NOT be maintained here as well, just that folks need a running start to get there. I might point out that the stompbox forum does NOT have any sort of political sub-forum, and that the OT sub-fora make a point of staying away from that sort of stuff. Like they say: good fences makes good neighbours. Sometimes you need to set boundaries to get along better with people.

In the meantime, traynor, do your part by just being fair, helpful, and civil. Which, as near as I can tell, you do. So, thanks.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Wardo said:


> To me it seems OK here; particularly as there is very little moderation which I see as a good thing.
> 
> I wouldn't want it to get as sterile as the AGF which to me seems overly moderated and a place where the members occasionally get on with a lot of hand wringing and apologizing over nothing along with the idiotic and unsolicited confessional posts about things that are no more serious than having concerns about whether or not James Taylor's tutorial about guitar tuning is more interesting than his music.


That's interesting - I only posted a few times and had a bizarre post from a member that is now a moderator. Not for me.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

One of the reasons I registered (very) recently is because my lurking indicated that the forum was pretty friendly, and my experience has for the most part confirmed that impression. However, I steer clear of the political or hot button threads. There's no such thing as a civil political, ideological, or religious public topic


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just looking forward to the next jam; that's all I care about ... lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

When the new posts page is 90% guitar related and not posts about personal problems or facebook junk, it's a rare and good thing. You don't find this on other guitar forums.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The trick is to populate the forum with as much neighbourliness as possible.


Yes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Jordan, I don't really think it's changed much. There are a couple (only) of pretty vocal members who've become more active, and can't seem to get a handle on or take the time to read the rules, and seem to enjoy trolling. A few can't help but feed them, so it escalates a bit. I will however say that the very fact that is happening, seems to illustrate that the moderation here isn't quite what it was, that would be my main observation.


I think @keto makes some excellent points here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

NoTalentHack said:


> One of the reasons I registered (very) recently is because my lurking indicated that the forum was pretty friendly, and my experience has for the most part confirmed that impression. However, I steer clear of the political or hot button threads. There's no such thing as a civil political, ideological, or religious public topic


Well, technically, there IS. Scholars have been engaging in it for generations. The trouble with on-line forums is that nobody can hear your tone of voice, facial expressions, hesitancy, or hand gestures. And emojis don't go the distance to fill in those gaps in what linguists call "paralinguisitic cues". Conext is largely absent. Plus, given how many folks post from their phone, rather than a thoughtful typed-out post, there is a tendency for on-line forums to be replete with short "zingers" that, in turn, have a tendency to be sarcastic and caustic, and also devoid of much context. We post as if we're having a conversation over a beer or coffee, but the folks who read our posts have none of the background info that would make what we say seem every bit as friendly or plausible as if we actually _were_ sitting down at a counter or on someone's back deck, and they could hear our voice, hear when we're hesitant or hedging, see our facial expression and gestures.

So, we, and pretty much the majority of on-line forums, are generally swimming against a fairly strong current, that tends not to encourage our better nature. I can't speak for others, but I just resolve to assume that the vast majority of people have good intentions, have friends and confidants, and people who love them, and that whatever I've read from them here or anywhere else on a forum is likely a misrepresentation of what a nice person they really are. That gets me through the nonsense. I recommend it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think a few regulars may just be on edge lately. Im in that category. Not everyone discloses their personal life on here, so I wouldnt be surprised if people are lashing out here because they wont do so offline. 

Also, that's another thing; if the forum is annoying you, get off the device and do something else. No harm in a PM asking whats up if a regular seems to be pissy on a regular basis and they werent before.

That's my take on it. People have seemed more irritable in general lately.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I attended a lecture a few years ago about this. Can't remember the guy's name. He postulated that most of us have our real personality and our digital personality. Our real personalities have evolved over centuries and are mostly based on the culture we grew up in. We have only had digital personalities for around thirty years. The digital culture has not evolved yet. Our digital personalities are operating like a two year old. We are still learning how to interact with others. It's an interesting theory. Personally I think we are more at the teenager stage.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sometimes people disagree. sometimes they don't. that's humanity. afaik we are all human here. we wont get along every single time. the minute we all have to feel guilty about not agreeing with someone else, there is no longer any point to have a discussion at all. 

that said, i haven't seen anything sexist posted on this board in ages. if you mean the red pill thread, it's not sexist.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think a few regulars may just be on edge lately. Im in that category. Not everyone discloses their personal life on here, so I wouldn't be surprised if people are lashing out here because they wont do so offline.
> 
> Also, that's another thing; if the forum is annoying you, get off the device and do something else. No harm in a PM asking whats up if a regular seems to be pissy on a regular basis and they werent before.
> 
> That's my take on it. People have seemed more irritable in general lately.


Excellent observations, comments and suggestions. You always appear to me to be someone who is well "grounded".

I totally agree, somehow the level of irritability around here seems increased recently.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Well, technically, there IS. Scholars have been engaging in it for generations. The trouble with on-line forums is that nobody can hear your tone of voice, facial expressions, hesitancy, or hand gestures. And emojis don't go the distance to fill in those gaps in what linguists call "paralinguisitic cues". Conext is largely absent. Plus, given how many folks post from their phone, rather than a thoughtful typed-out post, there is a tendency for on-line forums to be replete with short "zingers" that, in turn, have a tendency to be sarcastic and caustic, and also devoid of much context. We post as if we're having a conversation over a beer or coffee, but the folks who read our posts have none of the background info that would make what we say seem every bit as friendly or plausible as if we actually _were_ sitting down at a counter or on someone's back deck, and they could hear our voice, hear when we're hesitant or hedging, see our facial expression and gestures.
> 
> So, we, and pretty much the majority of on-line forums, are generally swimming against a fairly strong current, that tends not to encourage our better nature. I can't speak for others, but I just resolve to assume that the vast majority of people have good intentions, have friends and confidants, and people who love them, and that whatever I've read from them here or anywhere else on a forum is likely a misrepresentation of what a nice person they really are. That gets me through the nonsense. I recommend it.


I agree, and respect your view of things because it's a viewpoint that's sorely missing in society as a whole, nevermind the forums. But I've never encountered a forum thatvdidn't have some friction as soon as values entered into the dialogue. Jeez, I've witnessed some nasty exchanges between folks discussing pickups magnets (not here).


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> And emojis don't go the distance to fill in those gaps ..


That's when meme's and gif's come in handy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My only regret is that I didn't think of using the name NoTalantHack when I first registered here ... lol


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Wardo said:


> My only regret is that I didn't think of using the name NoTalantHack when I first registered here ... lol


You prolly didn't have good reason to


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

NoTalentHack said:


> You prolly didn't have good reason to


It's always good to keep your feet on the ground no matter who you are.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Damn straight, very relevant to the threads that may have motivated this one


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice day out, think it's going to rain ???


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Nice day out, think it's going to rain ???


There's three feet of fuckin snow here and the geese done took out last week ... lol


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Nice day out, think it's going to rain ???


Not in southern California.
I understand Edmonton had a big downpour yesterday, flooded the city.
We need some rain here in sunny B. C. to many wildfires, to much smoke in the city, and it's not from B. C. Bud, we're long past 4/20 I think, just wildfires fires
My underwear like rain
My nose is running and I just farted
They had the Pride Parade in Vancouver today
I didn't go, they wouldn't let me near there ,they said I was so ugly I'd probably scare the people in the parade
They had the Celebration of light in Vancouver last night, they wouldn't let me in there either to ugly "fuck em all" my underwear still likes me.
Just having a nice cold beer
Catch up with you next time.
B#(*


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

HQ by Gary Green, on Flickr

Mobile headquarters


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I've decided to post a lot less, and I've stopped introducing new threads. Some remarks were made a while back that turned me off some of the members here.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This is like a club of regulars. Take the good with the bad. 

I hold back often enough.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Let's all hold hands and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

or meet up at a bar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> or meet up at a bar.
> View attachment 110545


Or for breakfast


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Where ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's bloody well raining now here in the Magpie capital of Canada.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ohhhh Wowww....

Group therapy !!!

MJF$#


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its a hard hard road... walking in the shoes of a bass player.... 

MJF$#


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For a refreshing change of pace, I'm going to be grumpy. Since I work on the Quebec side of the river, unlike all other provinces we had work today (our summer day off was Fete St. Jean, back at the end of June). Of course bus service on the Ontario side is the Sunday schedule so it took twice as long to get to work, in the absence of any express buses, and that was only made possible by walking the extra 8 blocks to another route. Get to work and the network is down, making all tasks impossible because everything depends on the network. Who is responsible for restoring the network? Shared Services Canada. Where do _they_ work? On the Ontario side of the river, so most of them are also having the day off. Our I.T. help desksays the system might be up by tomorrow. Unable to get any work done, I let management know and decide to simply go home, cross my fingers, and hope the system is up tomorrow. But what is the bus schedule? Don't know, and can't find out, because_ the network is down_. It takes an hour and 45 minutes to get home, a trip that normally takes no more than 40 minutes, because it's a civic holiday on the Ontario side.

And I left the house at 6:30AM, and have to use up a vacation day, for this. Bah!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> For a refreshing change of pace, I'm going to be grumpy. Since I work on the Quebec side of the river, unlike all other provinces we had work today (our summer day off was Fete St. Jean, back at the end of June). Of course bus service on the Ontario side is the Sunday schedule so it took twice as long to get to work, in the absence of any express buses, and that was only made possible by walking the extra 8 blocks to another route. Get to work and the network is down, making all tasks impossible because everything depends on the network. Who is responsible for restoring the network? Shared Services Canada. Where do _they_ work? On the Ontario side of the river, so most of them are also having the day off. Our I.T. help desksays the system might be up by tomorrow. Unable to get any work done, I let management know and decide to simply go home, cross my fingers, and hope the system is up tomorrow. But what is the bus schedule? Don't know, and can't find out, because_ the network is down_. It takes an hour and 45 minutes to get home, a trip that normally takes no more than 40 minutes, because it's a civic holiday on the Ontario side.
> 
> And I left the house at 6:30AM, and have to use up a vacation day, for this. Bah!


Today is not an "official" holiday here but we have it off.....without pay.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Today is not an "official" holiday here but we have it off.....without pay.


Was Heritage Days last weekend? My recollection of my Edmonton days was that first weekend in August everything pretty much shut down and all the grannies staffed the tents at Hawrelak Park to serve up whatever ethnic food they specialized in. I may be naively generalizing from Edmonton, but I believe most provinces do have a civic/provincial holiday of some sort near the start of August.

I await comments from those in other provinces.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

For sure ON SK AB BC have the day off. 3 out of the 4 of us in Canada that have the day off had to attend a conference call early this am. Our American masters insisted, then it turned out to be blessedly short....but was nothing that couldn't have been done by email, blargh.

Yes, Heritage Festival is ongoing, Mark, still the same place. In the past few years it's gone from really cheap to really expensive on a pretty sharp curve.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

No holiday in Keebek. BTW...I encountered a couple snotty A-holes when I first started posting here many years ago. They are still here and still A-holes. Nothing really new or changed from what I can tell.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Was Heritage Days last weekend? My recollection of my Edmonton days was that first weekend in August everything pretty much shut down and all the grannies staffed the tents at Hawrelak Park to serve up whatever ethnic food they specialized in. I may be naively generalizing from Edmonton, but I believe most provinces do have a civic/provincial holiday of some sort near the start of August.
> 
> I await comments from those in other provinces.


Nope. Heritage day/family is in feb. There is no official holiday inthe 53rd state in Aug. I guess klondyke days or what ever they call it now isthe beginning of aug but like the stampede and wesrerner days here it doesn't fall on a stat. Here you get the day off at the discretion of your employer and they don't have to pay you or give you a paid day off at some other time if you work it. Unless you are a federal gov't employee i guess.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Civic Holiday 2017 - the August long weekend Heritage Day in AB today


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


> For sure ON SK AB BC have the day off. 3 out of the 4 of us in Canada that have the day off had to attend a conference call early this am. Our American masters insisted, then it turned out to be blessedly short....but was nothing that couldn't have been done by email, blargh.
> 
> Yes, Heritage Festival is ongoing, Mark, still the same place. In the past few years it's gone from really cheap to really expensive on a pretty sharp curve.


So how do I reconcile what you and electraglide are saying? Is Heritage Days merely a municipal thing and thus not observed in Red Deer? Or was it simply a festival, with no particular statutory day off attached to it? Bear in mind my recollection is from 1980-84 and I was a grad student, so rather oblivious to what was and wasn't a paid work day. I could be remembering it wrong, or it could have morphed in some manner during the intervening 33 years.

Okay, looking at the link Keto posted while I was typing, today IS a day off in most, but not all, places. Assuming the link is accurate, municipalities have the authority to call it whatever they want, such that it can theoretically be "Heritage Day" in Edmonton and something else in Red Deer, just as it is "Simcoe Day" in Toronto and "Colonel By Day" in Ottawa. But, if it is a civic holiday in one municipality in the province, it is a civic holiday in the rest of that same province.

Of course, it gets weird when a larger municipality is split over two provinces; one that has it and one that doesn't. As far as I know, that doesn't pertain to any other municipalities besides Ottawa-Gatineau. Since all three prairie provinces have a civic holiday today, neither Lloydminster nor Flin-Flon have to suffer the indignity.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> For sure ON SK AB BC have the day off. 3 out of the 4 of us in Canada that have the day off had to attend a conference call early this am. Our American masters insisted, then it turned out to be blessedly short....but was nothing that couldn't have been done by email, blargh.
> 
> Yes, Heritage Festival is ongoing, Mark, still the same place. In the past few years it's gone from really cheap to really expensive on a pretty sharp curve.


But, it's not a stat. When I first moved here from B.C. I thought it was and found out that it wasn't. If it was a bit busier at work I'd be working today. Some years I've worked it and some I havn't.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So how do I reconcile what you and electraglide are saying? Is Heritage Days merely a municipal thing and thus not observed in Red Deer? Or was it simply a festival, with no particular statutory day off attached to it? Bear in mind my recollection is from 1980-84 and I was a grad student, so rather oblivious to what was and wasn't a paid work day. I could be remembering it wrong, or it could have morphed in some manner during the intervening 33 years.


Statutory holidays in Alberta 2016 and 2017 The Heritage festival is what Klondyke days has become. In edmonton only tho other places might have some sort of celebration. As far as I know the buses etc. still run on a regular monday schedule. As it says, it's not officially a holiday but some people get the day off anyway.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ahhhh Therapy is working ! 

You guys basically all need a day off !!!

A good jam is always great therapy for me !HNG^%$


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Statutory holidays in Alberta 2016 and 2017 The Heritage festival is what Klondyke days has become. In edmonton only tho other places might have some sort of celebration. As far as I know the buses etc. still run on a regular monday schedule. As it says, it's not officially a holiday but some people get the day off anyway.


No, KDays are still KDays, they ended last week. Heritage Festival is the mainly food + ethnic thing down at Hawreluk (sp), Mark knew what he was talking about. You buy tickets then go to the booths and spend them on food, for the most part.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> No, KDays are still KDays, they ended last week. Heritage Festival is the mainly food + ethnic thing down at Hawreluk (sp), Mark knew what he was talking about. You buy tickets then go to the booths and spend them on food, for the most part.


Ok. I've been here 12 years too long and have only been to edmonton maybe 5 or 6 times. Last time was to go see garth brooks in the big building you have downtown. Being that I don't like crowds, especially of non-biker people, doing k-days and the stampede don't interest me much unless I'm with the granddaughters and/or the oldest girlfriend.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Ok. I've been here 12 years too long and have only been to edmonton maybe 5 or 6 times. Last time was to go see garth brooks in the big building you have downtown. Being that I don't like crowds, especially of non-biker people, doing k-days and the stampede don't interest me much unless I'm with the granddaughters and/or the oldest girlfriend.


I like how you're an expert on places you don't frequent or live in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Ahhhh Therapy is working !
> 
> You guys basically all need a day off !!!
> 
> A good jam is always great therapy for me !HNG^%$


Therapy.....I can electronically reach out and slap someone upside the head with a 2x4 instead of doing that physically to the wife and her son's girlfriend.....which I feel like doing right now. Opps, should I have said that? I've had too many days off and short paychecks or I'd be in B.C. with the oldest girlfriend.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Therapy.....I can electronically reach out and slap someone upside the head with a 2x4 instead of doing that physically to the wife and her son's girlfriend.....which I feel like doing right now. Opps, should I have said that?



Some need a hell of a lot more !


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tbo i dont know what you guys are talking about. this place is still one of the friendliest on the web. sure there are a few cranks, but we need them for contrast. 
there is duality in all things, because it's necessary.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


> No, KDays are still KDays, they ended last week. Heritage Festival is the mainly food + ethnic thing down at Hawreluk (sp), _*Mark knew what he was talking about*_. You buy tickets then go to the booths and spend them on food, for the most part.


Don't go overboard, Keto! I don't need encouragement. LOL
Heritage Day was where I came to the unavoidable conclusion that aliens visited Earth many eons back. I could find no other plausible explanation for why every culture on this planet has meat in dough, and meat-on-a-stick. They may CALL it something different, but the eerie similarities across cultures so disparate (empanadas in South America, pasties in Wales, and calzone in Italy, shish kabab in Iraq and satays in Indonesia) begs for a supernatural story., so I figure it's aliens.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Some need a hell of a lot more !


Maybe I should go back to drinking and doing drugs.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe I should go back to drinking and doing drugs.


Well.... Based on Trudeau ... Its the Canadian way !!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


> To me it seems OK here; particularly as there is very little moderation which I see as a good thing.
> 
> I wouldn't want it to get as sterile as the AGF which to me seems overly moderated and a place where the members occasionally get on with a lot of hand wringing and apologizing over nothing along with the idiotic and unsolicited confessional posts about things that are no more serious than having concerns about whether or not James Taylor's tutorial about guitar tuning is more interesting than his music.


Personally, I like the AGF and wish we had more mods like they have there. It would make for a better forum. Some have left here because of the lack of moderation.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think there is something in what someone once called 'cultural divergence' online. This is a Canadian forum frequented by (mainly) Canadian peeps and thus reflects Canadian culture in respect of interpersonal relationships. I (as a British bloke) find it very polite here, a great experience but, if I may, a little sickly at times with all the back-slapping and praising going on. Nevertheless I enjoy being on here.

Similar British forums have, what we call more 'Banter', and mostly make fun of each other, sometimes in a manner that Canadians would consider vulgar. The friendlier you are with each other, the more sarcastic and vulgar it gets ... yet nobody gets upset about it. Cultural divergence is very obvious when you compare these forums. 

... and I still think having a trade price different from the sale price is shite!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Personally, I like the AGF and wish we had more mods like they have there. It would make for a better forum. Some have left here because of the lack of moderation.


Life has an edge and staying one step ahead of disaster is what keeps you sharp. You have to keep fuckin and fightin like Fat Freddy's Cat so that you don't turn into a lame ass fossil before your time is done... lol 

Turn this up real loud:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> I (as a British bloke) find it very polite here, a great experience but, if I may, a little sickly at times with all the back-slapping and praising going on. Nevertheless I enjoy being on here.


Oik !

Feel better now ? .......................... lol.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Oik !
> 
> Feel better now ? .......................... lol.


Twat!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried to find a YouTube of Drunk People Singing Kumbayah, but none of them were worth posting. Oh well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> Twat!


Fuckin Yobo Git !


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm guessing the types of threads that prompted the start of this one should be started in - or moved to the Political Forum. The gloves come off there - but mostly in a civil way. It is "self moderated. Every other forum here is supposed moderated - but things seem to have changed since Sheriff Scott left town.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like it here! I haven't personally witnessed any sexism.

I am going to put a subjective spin on this thread.

This forum has a few people that I consider not worth getting to know. However on the other hand, I have made some amazing friends here and IRL! I have detected some hostility at a few points in time. I just play it smart and will not get involved with any thread that seems to go sideways!

I just try to be as open minded as possible before I make judgement calls. I try to be very respectful. It's nice to see the world through other ppls eyes whether I agree with them or not!

There are some really good people on this forum that took the time to help me. You know who you are! If it weren't for being on this very forum that would never of happened. Those people who took precious time to answer my questions no matter what they were! There are so many benefits that I have reaped over the almost 3 years I have been here.

This place has helped me to become the guitar player I am! And what I have gained meeting and having the best time of my life with like minded people from this very place. This is first and foremost as to why I joined in the first place.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Well.... Based on Trudeau ... Its the Canadian way !!!


Wrong drugs. But if it becomes legal will they go back and clear all charges off of peoples record......from the late 60's? One can always hope.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Hot damn......Fat freedys cat. Good call


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I tried to find a YouTube of Drunk People Singing Kumbayah, but none of them were worth posting. Oh well.


Make your own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> I tried to find a YouTube of Drunk People Singing Kumbayah, but none of them were worth posting. Oh well.


Have no idea what he's singing, but, it could be kumbaya?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

"What happened to this place" answer- when you start a new topic the trolls pounce. I recently started some new ones because it seamed people would rather not bother and things were dead.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> "What happened to this place" answer- when you start a new topic the trolls pounce. I recently started some new ones because it seamed people would rather not bother and things were dead.


Does it really matter about the resident trolls here? I just ignore them and carry on. My time is a way to valuable to waste on the likes of these ppl.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure we have an ignore feature.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I blame it on the rising costs of guitars and gear. We're all either suffering from severe GAS, or have temporarily treated it resulting in bankruptcy and/or divorce.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Pretty sure we have an ignore feature.


We sure do! I have two ppl on my hit list!


Life is just too damned short to put up with these shenanigans!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Having been an active member of the old usenet groups back in the early 90s (i.e. alt.guitar.amps, alt.guitar, alt.guitar.pedals, etc), the trolls and grumpy folks here don't really bother me . Overall, its a pretty laid back site considering the almost total lack of moderation


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Having been an active member of the old usenet groups back in the early 90s (i.e. alt.guitar.amps, alt.guitar, alt.guitar.pedals, etc), the trolls and grumpy folks here don't really bother me . Overall, its a pretty laid back site considering the almost total lack of moderation


On occasion there are a few folk around that don't seem to have their filter fully engaged and things get a might personal and insulting. But I think even those folk add colour to this place. They just need to keep theirs filters on when they aren't in the Political Forum - in there AFAIC it's a free for all and we police ourselves.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I find that dealing with pricks is beneficial to my music ! 

They say its good to suffer for your art !!!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Pretty sure we have an ignore feature.


It don't work like face book where someone just does not exist when put them on it. GC ignore only lets the person using it to not see the bad guy . The bad guy still see's your posts and comments on them and you don't even no it. So it could use some tweaking .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It just occurred to me that if you don't notice any trolls, you may be the troll. 

I really don't know what you guys are talking about, so I guess an apology is in order? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> It just occurred to me that if you don't notice any trolls, you may be the troll.
> 
> I really don't know what you guys are talking about, so I guess an apology is in order?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Get back in your (man)cave.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> It just occurred to me that if you don't notice any trolls, you may be the troll.
> 
> I really don't know what you guys are talking about, so I guess an apology is in order?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


There's committed contrarians, there's rascals and mischief-makers, and there's trolls. People can fall into either of the first two categories, but not be in the third.

I am often reminded of one of my favourite movie moments, in the film _My Favorite Year_. Mark Linn Baker, as Benjy Stone, is supposed to chaperone major actor Alan Swann, a celebrity and known womanizer, based roughly on Erroll Flynn, and played by Peter O'Toole, prior to Swann's guest appearance on a live TV broadcast of a variety show (the film takes place in the 50's). Baker takes O'Toole for dinner to his mother's apartment in Brooklyn, and of course the entire extended family is there, including Baker's somewhat problematic Uncle Morty, played by the late Lou Jacobi. As they sit around the table passing food, Jacobi's character turns to O'Toole, and engages in what starts out as harmless small talk.

Uncle Morty: So, Mr. Swann, now that we sat nice, broke bread together, shared a glass of wine, I feel I know you a little.
Swann: Morty, I feel I know you even better.
Uncle Morty: Good! Then you won't mind if I ask you a question?
Benjy Stone: Uncle Morty!
Uncle Morty: What are you worried? It's not personal. What was I - born in Minsk or Pinsk? I know my way around.
Swann: Morty, ask your question.
Uncle Morty: That paternity rap a couple of years ago - did you shtupp her? Did you go all the way?
(entire table erupts in protest)
Uncle Morty: (says in naive protest) What? What?

Some folks participate in forums a bit like Uncle Morty. They _think_ they know where the line is, and _believe_ they are on the correct side of it, but their judgment needs recalibration. Meh, it happens.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't notice the hostility any more now than ever. What I have noticed is there seems to be fewer wacky folks lately. What happened to the crazies?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What happened to the crazies?


Some of us are still here...and on a regular basis.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There was one a few years ago who posted some pretty ridiculous stuff. I forget his name, but he provided some good sporting here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> There was one a few years ago who posted some pretty ridiculous stuff. I forget his name, but he provided some good sporting here.








*laristotleGold Member*
Joined:
Apr 9, 2007
Location:
acton,ontario
edit: I'm glad you reconsidered editing out the MF's and other offensive language.

Last edited: May 13, 2013
laristotle, May 13, 2013Report
#12Like



*Frank Fargon*
Joined:
Apr 11, 2013
Location:
St-Pascal
Real sorry sir..I use that word to much..And it wont happen again.

Last edited: May 13, 2013
Frank Fargon, May 13, 2013Report
#13Like



*Frank Fargon*
Joined:
Apr 11, 2013
Location:
St-Pascal
Yo laristole!!
I dont seem to find any of ya shit on GC...Why dont you let us HEAR what you been up to lately!!
Even if you re-edited ya fuckin post...Ya told me to kill my self....I just told "Is that too much rock and roll for ya motherfuckers??
Without any inttention of being mean to anyone.
So.... i wont post when DRUNK!...But bitch!!..PLEASE DONT POST ON P.M.S!!
Peace...Motherfucker!!! <-----------------------------See..Ops i did it again
Frankkk )

EDIT: i'm glad you reconsidered editing out that i should "hang" my self....But if i ever,would you recomand a stealth haging..like in the closet or strait up!!, like a man...in the fuckin living room??


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Are you thinking of "frankyfargone" or something like that??


hahaha, those were the days!

Who was the guy before frankie? I forget his name, but Scott and the admins had huge issues with a guy years ago.

FWIW - I don't think this place is any worse off now than before in terms of members. I know I certainly don't come by as often, or at least I'm creeping more now than actively posting, but that can't be helped - stupid life!! What I've noticed is that it definitely feels less like "home" since Scott sold the board. That has nothing to do why I'm around less, mind you, but I've definitely noticed that it doesn't have that personal touch anymore when it comes to active moderation and input.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What do you consider "crazy" or "crazies"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Lola said:


> My time is a way to valuable to waste on the likes of these ppl.


Take a Midol. 

Take "... to ...".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's the guy. I wonder whatever happened to the guy.

Lola...see greco's post for crazy. 

I have to rein in my crazy impulses all the time, but someday I'll crack, I'm certain of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> What do you consider "crazy" or crazies"?


People who argue for the sake of it, people who ask knowingly stupid questions, and people who do the same thing every time and expect different results.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Blind Dog said:


> Take a Midol.
> 
> Take "... to ...".


Nah! I need cookies, then I can deal with whatever you put in front of me.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Like ex-wife crazy.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Uncle Morty: So, Mr. Swann, now that we sat nice, broke bread together, shared a glass of wine, I feel I know you a little.
> Swann: Morty, I feel I know you even better.
> Uncle Morty: Good! Then you won't mind if I ask you a question?
> Benjy Stone: Uncle Morty!
> ...


My favorite scene in that movie (and I paraphrase): Swann accidentally walks into a female washroom and begins relieving himself. An older lady indignantly looks at him and says "That sir, is for ladies." To which Swann replies "I know, but sometimes I like to run some water through it." Love Peter O'Toole!

Over the line? Recalibration required? Could be - like Mr. Swann's unit, there is a right and wrong time and place for everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> My favorite scene in that movie (and I paraphrase): Swann accidentally walks into a female washroom and begins relieving himself. An older lady indignantly looks at him and says "That sir, is for ladies." To which Swann replies "I know, but sometimes I like to run some water through it." Love Peter O'Toole!
> 
> Over the line? Recalibration required? Could be - like Mr. Swann's unit, there is a right and wrong time and place for everything.


A generally delightful, and too often underappreciated, film. O'Toole must have had a marvelous time, playing against his image. " I'm not an actor, I'm a movie star!"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> You'd be amazed how much the board cleans up if you put colchar on "ignore".


but, butt,. but he's so00oO educated that he even teaches, have you heard?,. he's a professor.

on the other hand I have to give props to Steadly, he's settled down a fair bit


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> but, butt,. but he's so00oO educated that he even teaches, have you heard?,. he's a professor.
> 
> on the other hand I have to give props to Steadly, he's settled down a fair bit


Unlike yourself hey.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Unlike yourself hey.


I disagree. I'm far more reasonable and accepting these days.

Have you thought about applying for a moderator position with the new forum owners?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I disagree. I'm far more reasonable and accepting these days.


Do you think so? You could be right. Only you can really know.



vadsy said:


> Have you thought about applying for a moderator position with the new forum owners?


I'd rather just call people out when the mood strikes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> I'd rather just call people out when the mood strikes.


I love doing that too!. Guess we are the same in that way. Whodathunk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> I shit you not, vadsy, you almost make this place bearable.


Almost warm and fuzzy like even.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

every day I tell myself,... "vadsy, you're a hero,, now go and hero the shit out of that place!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> on the other hand I have to give props to Steadly, he's settled down a fair bit


I think Steadly's put a bunch of people on ignore. 

The ignore feature of a forum has always puzzled me. People really can't just scroll on by or put down the phone/step away from the keyboard when someone's post bugs them? I have been on Internet forums for a while and I find that, when I'm gonna make an angry or impulsive reply, if I go for a walk or go do something else for a while, the urge usually leaves me. GC is fun and the bad vibes of a silly online feud that would likely end in another round of beers in person and some friendly ball-busting can ruin things. Text can sometimes be a poor medium of communication. 

I've had to moderate friends (people I hang out with) on forums because they simply can't step away from the keyboard or accept that they aren't going to convince all the people all the time. It's funny.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's the Internet ppls.

No need to get your man panties in a bunch!

Take a chill pill and count to 10.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> It's the Internet ppls.
> 
> No need to get your man panties in a bunch!
> 
> Take a chill pill and count to 10.


This is kinda funny coming from you. You're probably the most dramatic person on here with unpredictable temperament swings often within the same post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

vadsy said:


> This is kinda funny coming from you.
> You're probably the most dramatic person on here with unpredictable temperament swings often within the same post.


It depends on whether she's had a cookie or not.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

laristotle said:


> It depends on whether she's had a cookie or not.


I think I might need to find some of her cookies, well maybe one, I'm old to much of a good thing makes me squirrelly.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> I think Steadly's put a bunch of people on ignore.


I thought that was the case and I was pretty sure I had made that esteemed list but just recently the guy was posting in one of my threads answering a question a didn't ask. He's helpful that way.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I think I might need to find some of her cookies, well maybe one, I'm old to much of a good thing makes me squirrelly.


Nah, you could handle them! You just start off with a very small amount and build your tolerance to them.

They're extremely relaxing and eliminate any anxiety or negativity the current day has produced!

I suffer from severe panic attacks, they extinguish all and every panic attack that my mind might produce! I am able to talk myself into a very Zen state of mind every time.

Cookies allow me to think outside the box and be extremely creative! I noticed this when I am playing guitar or trying to solve a problem.

I will be glad when I will be able to go a dispensary and pick up some! It's such a great big hassle to make my own canna butter! And, if my hubby ever found out he would literally kill me!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You know when you're in a room with a bunch of people, and you're comfortable enough being there, but then someone opens a door and a cool refreshing breeze blows in? And it feels so dam good? 
That breeze has a name. It's Vadsy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, that's funny. I should clarify though, I time my walking in to places with the air conditioner kicking in so it appears that I bring refreshment with me.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> You know when you're in a room with a bunch of people, and you're comfortable enough being there, but then someone opens a door and a cool refreshing breeze blows in? And it feels so dam good?
> That breeze has a name. It's Vadsy.


You're kidding right? Is he a relative of yours? Brother in-law maybe?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> You're kidding right? Is he a relative of yours? Brother in-law maybe?



I wanted to say this but you beat me to the punch!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

LanceT said:


> You're kidding right? Is he a relative of yours? Brother in-law maybe?


Nope, no relation of any kind. 

I just enjoy a good zinger fired across the bow once in a while. That's all.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Vadsy is a tall cold pint of Czech Pilsner after you've been shingling a roof in the hot sun all day.


Both are an acquired taste ..........................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Both are an acquired taste ..........................


as it should be


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Vadsy is a tall cold pint of Czech Pilsner after you've been shingling a roof in the hot sun all day.


Urquell was my go to for a couple of years but I recently switched to buying flats of Kronenbourg. Regardless, good call.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> You're kidding right? Is he a relative of yours? Brother in-law maybe?


I can tell you're wishing we were related. I guarantee you we'd be best friends. [insert Stepbrothers meme here]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I can tell you're wishing we were related. I guarantee you we'd be best friends. [insert Stepbrothers meme here]


No meme necessary. I just look at your avatar and it takes me there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

Vadsy is someone pissing on your leg after getting stung by a jellyfish.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I can tell you're wishing we were related. I guarantee you we'd be best friends. [insert Stepbrothers meme here]


Oh yeah absolutely. We'd have a riot. My favorite beers happen to be craft brews so start stocking up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Vadsy is someone pissing on your leg after getting stung by a jellyfish.


That's right, it ain't pretty but I'm saving your life. It also helps I wasn't wearing any pants to start with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Oh yeah absolutely. We'd have a riot. My favorite beers happen to be craft brews so start stocking up.
> 
> View attachment 111433


I dig it. Will do. I'm still shelling out 26 bucks a six pack for the Sculpin IPA nkjanssen suggested a while back. It isn't a treat every day, just special occasions like weekends and bar mitzvahs.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Good lord this is beginning to sound like the brotherhood of the guitar player, better known as Guitar-Player Brotherhood or GC for short.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I dig it. Will do. I'm still shelling out 26 bucks a six pack for the Sculpin IPA nkjanssen suggested a while back. It isn't a treat every day, just special occasions like weekends and bar mitzvahs.


$26 / sixpack. WOW!

I guess you're hoping it's a host-bar mitzvah and not a cash-bar mitzvah.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> $26 / sixpack. WOW!
> 
> I guess you're hoping it's a host-bar mitzvah and not a cash-bar mitzvah.


I'll also shell out for when best friends visit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

vadsy said:


> That's right, it ain't pretty but I'm saving your life. It also helps I wasn't wearing any pants to start with.


But I got stung on my arm...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> But I got stung on my arm...


It's up to you in the end, just know I'm always willing to help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

vadsy said:


> It's up to you in the end, just know I'm always willing to help.


But you pissed on my leg...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> But you pissed on my leg...


I'm guessing you communicated poorly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I'm guessing you communicated poorly.


Don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That was good.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Jeezuz, hadn't looked at this thread for awhile and now it's about water sports.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah that stuff is big in Japan


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------

